
A culture war is brewing between Bitcoin’s old and new money - dosy
https://www.scmp.com/tech/enterprises/article/2158509/culture-war-brewing-between-bitcoins-old-and-new-money
======
klez
Well, this makes sense. Bitcoin was born as a crypto-anarchist project. Now
that large amounts of money is on the line the project should deny its roots?

